# Any other steroids that make you feel good?



## SJ69 (Jun 23, 2005)

I feel great on test    I was wondering if any other steroids make you feel great (better sex, general good mood).  Does EQ have similar benifits?
I was thinking about making EQ the base of my next cycle, bc it doesn't aromatize at the same high rate as test.  I was thinking 1g EQ, 250mg test.  500mg of test is giving me nipple issues, originally my fall bulker was going to be 1g of test, 600mg deca, 600mg EQ, but with the nipple problem I'm afraid of that one.
Any thoughts on EQ?


----------



## LAM (Jun 23, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> I feel great on test    I was wondering if any other steroids make you feel great (better sex, general good mood).  Does EQ have similar benifits?
> I was thinking about making EQ the base of my next cycle, bc it doesn't aromatize at the same high rate as test.  I was thinking 1g EQ, 250mg test.  500mg of test is giving me nipple issues, originally my fall bulker was going to be 1g of test, 600mg deca, 600mg EQ, but with the nipple problem I'm afraid of that one.
> Any thoughts on EQ?



EQ doesn't make me feel any different, doesn't even increase my hunger.  if you want to go the low aromatization route you can run EQ at 600-1000 mg/wk with 300 mg/wk of masteron.

there would honestly be no reason to run both deca and EQ in the same cycle.  there is no synergistic effect with that combo


----------



## GFR (Jun 23, 2005)

I can't use more than 300mg test a week without slight GYNO problems ( I will have to go under the knife if I ever want to gas up again), but I have never had a problem with Deca or EQ. You could do 100mg test 2x a week stacked with 400-300mg EQ 2x a week and should have no problems with Gyno at all. In my experience EQ is kind of a cross between Deca and Test as far as mood and gains, pluss you can diet harder on EQ than you can on Deca. IMO


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 24, 2005)

M4OHN produces a mild but nice level of mood enhancement for me.  I also like aggressive sort of feeling I get from things like Tren and M5AA.  Dbol should also be a good mood enhance for some.  I haven't tried it though.


----------



## SJ69 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanx guys.
LAM - If i run the EQ / masteron cycle will my libido suffer from lack of test, or will the EQ give me a libido boost?
What do you think about 1000mg EQ and 200mg Test? (trying to avoid estrogen problems)?
My source doesn't carry masteron (mostly QV stuff)
I know it is usually Deca OR EQ, the reason I was going to throw the Deca in is because I love low reps and the Deca is really helping with the joints.


----------



## LAM (Jun 24, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> Thanx guys.
> LAM - If i run the EQ / masteron cycle will my libido suffer from lack of test, or will the EQ give me a libido boost?
> 
> *masteron is a heavy androgen so it will take care of your libido.  it's a DHT derivative so it's doesn't aromatize, very good for strength and/or cutting.
> ...



...


----------

